# Anyone need information on Compound (Hopper) Dovetailing?



## RockyMillWill (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been scouring the web for some how-to information on creating complex angle dovetails for a project I want to do. My wife wants me to make her a Bread Dough Proofing Box, after the French style. Pictures of the proofing box I have found, show a calculated angle of 22.5 degrees. It also shows hand done joinery with dove tailing on the corners. Back in the day the aesthetics of a piece were not as important as the functionality, so the joinery was not that pretty.

I found a couple of articles on dovetails that I wanted to share with whoever needs them.


----------



## RockyMillWill (Feb 18, 2013)

Just saw that the pics were rendered smaller than the originals. Check again:


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

That's cool, but you shouldn't post whole articles to the site. It is one of those copyright/stealing things.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have the link to the first article? Like Rocky said above, what you posted has the last few words, etc. of each line cutt off from the right hand edge of the page.

BTW-I just took a compound dovetail class at Roy Underhill's Woodwright's School in Pittsboro, NC taught by Tom Calisto. Reading articles on the subject is nice but it was even nicer to have actual hands on instruction. This was the second class I've taken at Roy's school and I'm impressed with each one. And of course you get Roy's humore with the class at no extra charge. If you're on the east coast it's worth the trip. Here's the link to the school and Tom's site:

Woodwright's School: http://www.woodwrightschool.com/

Compound Dovetail class: http://www.woodwrightschool.com/compound-dovetail-w-tom/

Tom Calisto: http://www.windwardwoodworks.com/


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I had some difficulty when bulding a cradle - using the Leigh dovetail jig - but finally sorted it out.

You can see what I went through on my blog herehttp://lumberjocks.com/jusfine/blog/26148

All the Best with your project!


----------



## Kerrar (Jun 13, 2013)

Archive.org has a wealth of information. Those 2 articles are from American Woodworker and back issues can be found here: http://archive.org/details/americanwoodworker

Those specific articles can be downloaded here:
First article: http://archive.org/details/american-woodworker-026
Second article: http://archive.org/details/american-woodworker-019


----------

